# Keen Halloween, Sept 28 & 29, 2013, Phoenix AZ



## Galen DreVahn (Jul 17, 2008)

Our Mission is simple:
To help you make your Halloween better.
It’s hard to get inspired by cheap plastic props and poor quality costumes based on big-media, corporate characters. We think that you (and us) can do better!

We aim to:
Offer great WORKSHOPS to help you make your own cool, unique Costumes, Decorations, and Props.
ENTERTAIN YOU with cool Spooky Acts and Entertainers.
Host a Halloween MONSTER MARKET with best Halloween makers, crafters and vendors around.
In short, we love Halloween, and we want to reclaim it. It’s time to dig in, and make it great again.

We’re inspired! How about you?

The longer story
Every Autumn we find ourselves seeking the Halloween from our childhood.

Heck, we’re probably looking for the ultimate Halloween that never-quite-was… something that is a mix between the Addams Family, Hammer films, Big Daddy Roth, Count Chocula, the Munsters, and imagery from old-time Halloween… vintage spooky cards with Witches, Draculas, bats, and black cats.

Something spooky, but not entirely blood-drenched; interesting for adults and kids… but not just kiddy.

While Halloween has always been a commercial affair, we’re not quite as excited about costumes based on the latest blockbuster, cookie-cutter decorations or booty-costumes for little girls. Something vital is lost in the translation.

We’d love to help folks to get back to basics, and make their Halloween cooler, keener, and more inspired.

If you’ve ever wanted more out of your Halloween, maybe you should attend Keen Halloween.

http://www.keenhalloween.com

P.S. AZ Haunters will be holding some of the classes.


----------

